# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Looking for distometer & lens calipers

## moyamy

I am a student optician and I am looking to purchase second hand a distometer to measure vertex distance and a lens caliper to measure lens thickness.

Does anyone have any links to where these items could be purchased?

Much appreciated.

----------


## DanLiv

https://www.hilcovision.com/

----------


## jefe

ebay

----------

